# anyone been to Steinhatchee lately?



## mlbowfin (Mar 4, 2021)

will be heading down next week, weather looks to be perfect. have any of you guys been down there the past few weeks and if so what was the magic depth? last year at this time we destroyed the trout in the 3.5ft depth range and plan on starting out in that range but if anyone knows if they haven't moved up that shallow I would like know.. We will be staying at the seahag in the King Fish the shack 11th-14th if anyone would like to swing by and share fishing stories over a glass of scotch or a beer..


----------



## david coker (Mar 4, 2021)

mlbowfin said:


> will be heading down next week, weather looks to be perfect. have any of you guys been down there the past few weeks and if so what was the magic depth? last year at this time we destroyed the trout in the 3.5ft depth range and plan on starting out in that range but if anyone knows if they haven't moved up that shallow I would like know.. We will be staying at the seahag in the King Fish the shack 11th-14th if anyone would like to swing by and share fishing stories over a glass of scotch or a beer..


Was there bout 2 weeks ago fish were in 3/4 feet of water i fished south tward rocky


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 4, 2021)

Good luck, north of the hatch they were in the creek mouths and not on the flats yet


----------



## mlbowfin (Mar 4, 2021)

david coker said:


> Was there bout 2 weeks ago fish were in 3/4 feet of water i fished south tward rocky


I doubt I can get my boat that shallow, thanks for the info..


----------



## mlbowfin (Mar 4, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Good luck, north of the hatch they were in the creek mouths and not on the flats yet


hopefully they will pull out onto the flats, I tend to chew my trolling motor propellers up trying to get to the creeks but if that's what one has to do then it will be done! thanks for the info.. we usually fish up to grassy island, are these creeks any of the ones between the hatch and big grassy island?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 4, 2021)

mlbowfin said:


> hopefully they will pull out onto the flats, I tend to chew my trolling motor propellers up trying to get to the creeks but if that's what one has to do then it will be done! thanks for the info.. we usually fish up to grassy island, are these creeks any of the ones between the hatch and big grassy island?


This was up around keaton, so north of big grassy, that's the reason I never bothered changing the prop on mine, it just got chewed up again


----------



## david coker (Mar 4, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> This was up around keaton, so north of big grassy, that's the reason I never bothered changing the prop on mine, it just got chewed up again


Sorry i ment 3 to 4 feet of water


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 4, 2021)

david coker said:


> Sorry i ment 3 to 4 feet of water


Yep


----------



## plumber_1969 (Mar 8, 2021)

I went last weekend. We went offshore 15-20 miles. No sheeps biting. We could see them, just would not eat. We went and had fun with the lumberjacks (AJ's) as my granddaughters called them.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 6, 2021)

Heading down at the end of the month.  Hoping for some action.  If the grass is good north or south, thats where I will be.

Is the grass in good shape?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 6, 2021)

drhunter1 said:


> Heading down at the end of the month.  Hoping for some action.  If the grass is good north or south, thats where I will be.
> 
> Is the grass in good shape?


I'll let you know Thursday


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 6, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I'll let you know Thursday



Thank you sir. Go get em!


----------



## FloppinBob (Apr 17, 2021)

plumber_1969 said:


> I went last weekend. We went offshore 15-20 miles. No sheeps biting. We could see them, just would not eat. We went and had fun with the lumberjacks (AJ's) as my granddaughters called them.


Amberjacks and fun don’t belong in the same sentence.


----------



## 1982ace (Apr 19, 2021)

Reef donkeys don’t play


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Anyone have an updated report? Any luck?


----------



## DEERFU (Apr 22, 2021)

drhunter1 said:


> Anyone have an updated report? Any luck?


I'll let ya know next week!


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 22, 2021)

DEERFU said:


> I'll let ya know next week!


I find your sarcasm refreshing.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 24, 2021)

My brother was there today, along with lots of wind. They still did well on the reds south and shallow.


----------

